# C&CC Bookings Open for 2012



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

I saw a message earlier this week somewhere and have had a look. 

The C&CC bookings for next year have opened up on their website, Forest Holidays too.

The website has been re-designed a little too, for the worse it looks so far though.

I have played around with a few dates and sites and they look to be giving prices. The closest one to us Teversal appears to be playing up though.

No need to rush, deposits required!


Ben


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

blongs said:


> Hi
> 
> The website has been re-designed a little too, for the worse it looks so far though.
> 
> Ben


The new site search facility is terrible. I do not see why people are always trying to 'improve' websites. Their old basic site search program was good and each update has made it less easy to navigate. They want to look at the CC website to see how to do it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

The new booking thing seems to have cocked up my receipt for my last booking

Total price £224.00 inc VAT

VAT £44.80

WRONG

The VAT should be £37.34.

ie

Basic price

£186.66 + 20% VAT (£37.34) = total £224!

Their receipt simply shows 20% of the total cost!

Russell


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Just tried to book Oxford for next march, but the website kept telling me that there were no pitches available for a unit of my size. 
I just rang them and a very nice lady told me they were having problems with the website and they were hoping to resolve them in the next few days. 
When I said that I didn't much like the new setup she said they didn't either and had made their feelings known.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I suppose there will be a rush for the temporary olympic sites, the London ones, and Moreton (dorset) for the sailing at Weymouth? 

at least there isn't the stupid scramble to book up as many weekends as possibe, as in the CC.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

DavidRon said:


> Just tried to book Oxford for next march, but the website kept telling me that there were no pitches available for a unit of my size.


that happened to me also and when I reviewed the booking summary the UOM for the size I gave had changed back from ft to M, so the size became 18M x 6M !!! 8O

now that would be some size and I think thats why you will have seen the size message above :roll:

K :wink:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Apologies from the C&CC re: booking system

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/news/2011/nov/club-statement/

Ben


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Within the Booking Form theres a section asking what Unit you are booking...
Tent
Caravan
but *Campervan* and *Motorhome* ? :?

is there a definition of what a Campervan is compared to a Motorhome ? Have I missed something? I'll ask them but thought you guys might be able to tell me ...

K :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ketvrin said:


> Within the Booking Form theres a section asking what Unit you are booking...
> Tent
> Caravan
> but *Campervan* and *Motorhome* ? :?
> ...


Hi.

I think "Camper vans" are something poor people have.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Ketvrin said:
> 
> 
> > Within the Booking Form theres a section asking what Unit you are booking...
> ...


and your definition of "poor" ?

K :lol:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

blongs said:


> Apologies from the C&CC re: booking system
> 
> http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/news/2011/nov/club-statement/
> 
> Ben


It's now the 16th Nov and it's still not sorted. I've tried to book Delamere Forest. One link to Delamere says 'Delamere cannot be found', for God's sake, it's one of their own sites!
Having got to Delamere by a different 'route', when you get availability, it's gives a price for a standard pitch as 'per person' and for a service pitch as 'per person'. So if your party is for 4 adults you could be paying over £7 per night for hook-up. If you accept this pitch, the next page says 'oops, we are having problems'. I sent a comment via their 'contact page' and their response is 'we will respond within 5 days', thats some customer service! 
Thank god you can still speak to someone and book by phone but I think the on-line booking should be removed altogether until they sort it.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The C&CC site is going down for maintenance this week, hopefully some good fixes will go in and it will be working a lot better afterwards.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/news/2011/dec/booking-system-maintenance/

Ben


----------

